# Wide-grip bench presses?



## Evil ANT (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone here do wide-grip bench presses?

Reason I ask is that over the last two months I've put 30 pounds on my bench. I've literally been plateaued at benching 300 pounds for the last two years, yet, once I started doing wide-grip bench presses, I magically found myself being able to bench more and more. My diet hasn't changed, and my weight is the same, so I'm assuming that the wide-grips must be what's triggering this sudden muscle growth. I went from benching 300 pounds to 300 pounds within two months (which I'm ecstatic about, as anybody would be when they break a plateau) and I can only assume it's thanks to the wide-grips I've added to my routine.

Anyone tried these? Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Evil ANT said:


> Anyone here do wide-grip bench presses?
> 
> Reason I ask is that over the last two months I've put 30 pounds on my bench. I've literally been plateaued at benching 300 pounds for the last two years, yet, once I started doing wide-grip bench presses, I magically found myself being able to bench more and more. My diet hasn't changed, and my weight is the same, so I'm assuming that the wide-grips must be what's triggering this sudden muscle growth. I went from benching 300 pounds to 300 pounds within two months (which I'm ecstatic about, as anybody would be when they break a plateau) and I can only assume it's thanks to the wide-grips I've added to my routine.
> 
> Anyone tried these? Maybe I'm just crazy.



I've never used them personally, but there are some that utilize them and love them. WTG on breaking through the plateau!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2007)

Evil ANT said:


> *I went from benching 300 pounds to 300 pounds within two months *(which I'm ecstatic about, as anybody would be when they break a plateau) and I can only assume it's thanks to the wide-grips I've added to my routine.
> 
> Anyone tried these? Maybe I'm just crazy.



Sounds like you've got the makings of a break-through routine there.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Sounds like you've got the makings of a break-through routine there.



Im glad I am not the only one that noticed that.


Wide Grip bench is a shortened ROM, so it wouldnt be unlikely to know you can bench more with that kind of grip.

However, are you saying that you benched with regular grips, then started doing wide grips, then switched back to regulars?  If so, congrats.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't want to piss on your parade, but I think there's nothing magical about WG presses. It's probably something else that caused you to break out of your plateau, which is a good achievement anyway.

My theory: you switched to a wider grip with less ROM => more weight used. However new grip => CNS has to learn a new movement => more increase in poundage when you learn the movement. 

Switch to your old grip and see how much you can bench more now.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 29, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I don't want to piss on your parade, but I think there's nothing magical about WG presses. It's probably something else that caused you to break out of your plateau, which is a good achievement anyway.
> 
> My theory: you switched to a wider grip with less ROM => more weight used. *However new grip => CNS has to learn a new movement => more increase in poundage when you learn the movement.*
> 
> Switch to your old grip and see how much you can bench more now.



Thats the only thing I gathered from this thread that would make me understand how he broke through a plateau.

(I am sure the 300 vs 300 was a typo)


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 2, 2007)

Ah, yes, it was a type. My bad for posting when I haven't slept in a day.

What I meant to say was, I went from benching 300 to 330 in two months. I didn't change my diet any, just added wide-grips to my routine. For now I'll just imagine that the wide-grips made the difference.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I don't want to piss on your parade, but I think there's nothing magical about WG presses. It's probably something else that caused you to break out of your plateau, which is a good achievement anyway.
> 
> My theory: you switched to a wider grip with less ROM => more weight used. However new grip => CNS has to learn a new movement => more increase in poundage when you learn the movement.
> 
> Switch to your old grip and see how much you can bench more now.



Agree 100%


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you have long arms, maybe the wider grip is more natural then your current grip


----------



## forum9351 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never liked wide grip bench due to the lower range of motion as well as increased pressure on the delts. Find a grip that's natural where your arms are at 90 degrees when the bar is at your chest. If you want to target your chest more, instead of doing a wide grip, give x-reps a shot or just try partial reps alone.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I don't want to piss on your parade, but I think there's nothing magical about WG presses. It's probably something else that caused you to break out of your plateau, which is a good achievement anyway.
> 
> My theory: you switched to a wider grip with less ROM => more weight used. However new grip => CNS has to learn a new movement => more increase in poundage when you learn the movement.
> 
> Switch to your old grip and see how much you can bench more now.



that's basically the answer.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a habit of doing 15 reps after stripping the bar, I do it just for the stretch. 

Shoot me.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 2, 2007)

For max lift should your forearms be perpendicular to the floor at the bottom of the lift? I guess I should say vertical forearms at the bottom. It's in minO's sig. If that is the case that's a very wide grip for me.


----------



## sensamilia (Aug 2, 2007)

i love wide grips although they are hard to consistently improve on regarding weight/reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Your avatar looks like it stinks.


----------



## emf (Aug 6, 2007)

*wide grip*

wide is fine.be careful you dont go too wide as its harder on the joints.


----------



## Mags (Aug 6, 2007)

Wide grip is my favourite for benching. It's the only way I feel it in my chest. Surprisingly, I never feel it in my delts though.

However, when I use dumbells, the width becomes more narrow just to shake things up a bit. 

It may sound daft, but wide-grip benching makes my chest feel broader, whereas dumbell presses seem to make it stand up and out.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Not to thread hijack but... I want to hear an answer to a newbie question.

Which has more functional strength, dumbell pressing or barbell pressing?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

You kidding? Dumbells.


----------



## Mags (Aug 6, 2007)

Dumbells. Utilises each pec to work by itself - no bar to ensure stability or take some of the stress.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You kidding? Dumbells.



After Duncans recent post in the leg extensions thread, I am starting to wonder the basis for "functional strength."


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

Strength that can be utilised functionally, mostly in sports. You never see any basketball player perform a mid-air leg extension, but you see them squat down to jump all the time. That's the basis.

Duncan was saying (If I understood correctly) that any gain in strength will yield gains in functional strength, which is true basically, as functional strength could be numbed down to a percentage of your 'basic' strength (weightlifting). However, the carry-over is much larger if the exercise you're using to enhance functionality is more specific to the exercise in question.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats the jist I got too.

My mind is overanalyzing shit today and its causing major anxiety.  I cant even reply to you until I get my thoughts put together right.  

Theres a reason why I brought up such a newbie question and it has to do with strength and equipment limits.  (you can lift more weight on a barbell cuz you keep adding to it)

Ill have to  come back  later to finish.   Or not at all.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 6, 2007)

Shit happens, just make sure you get your shit together before shit gets out of hand.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Strength that can be utilised functionally, mostly in sports. You never see any basketball player perform a mid-air leg extension, but you see them squat down to jump all the time. That's the basis.
> 
> Duncan was saying (If I understood correctly) that any gain in strength will yield gains in functional strength, which is true basically, as functional strength could be numbed down to a percentage of your 'basic' strength (weightlifting). However, the carry-over is much larger if the exercise you're using to enhance functionality is more specific to the exercise in question.



The more similar the action, the more negative transfer will occur.  We don't want to mimic a field action with a weight training exercise because adding resistance literally makes you slower - and of course the old saying, "train fast to be fast" is COMPLETELY true in terms of SKILL.  

The fact that you don't perform a leg extension or a deadlift in basketball is one of the best things about these exercises, they offer literally no negative transference, whereas mimicking a jump with weights could very possible slow you down if not rupture your tendons.  

If I wanted to be an explosive jumper, I would train my strength with exercises that will make my force output potential (power, or explosiveness, is about force output potential) increase DRAMATICALLY while practice being EXPLOSIVE in the exercise.

Take this analogy: POWER is going to be generated by the engine, and increasing the size of the cylinders in the engine will increase the power.  However, without a good, efficient transmission that power transfer will be wasted.  As an engine, a human beings muscles are the engine and the efficiency of the neurological system is like the transmission.  By fine tuning the mechanics of your skill you can apply the force with less waste.

This is where you will see some incredible progress.  Not only are you training your force output potential to be seriously increased in all the major muscles of the lower body, you are also practicing LITERALLY as fast as you can - just seperately.  

Using a weight or resistance during a jumping or explosive exercise will effectively make you slower, will increase the amortization phase, which is not what we want.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 7, 2007)

It will only make you slower if squatting is all you do. You squat to increase strength and to teach the CNS the movement in question, most notably teaching multiple muscle groups in a kinetic chain to work as a whole. Squatting will prevent injuries in the field as your stabilizers will be stronger and opposing muscle groups will be able to decelerate quickly, while still keeping the joints in place. I'd say the Squat is one of the best functional lower body movements around. The only drawback IMO is that it's not unilateral.

So when you've increased strength and functionality by squatting, you should (being an athlete) include plyometrics, explosive movements and/or olympic lifts to turn that strength into power. 

That's my take on it. I'm with Mike Boyle when it comes to functional training.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> The more similar the action, the more negative transfer will occur.  We don't want to mimic a field action with a weight training exercise because adding resistance literally makes you slower - and of course the old saying, "train fast to be fast" is COMPLETELY true in terms of SKILL.
> 
> The fact that you don't perform a leg extension or a deadlift in basketball is one of the best things about these exercises, they offer literally no negative transference, whereas mimicking a jump with weights could very possible slow you down if not rupture your tendons.
> 
> ...



If adding weights to a jump will make you slower, what exercises do you recommend for examples from the bold?


----------

